# West Virginia BBQ Sauce



## flareman (Jan 17, 2013)

I got this recipe from a doc I worked with in West Virginia, I thought I'd pass it along. I've used it mostly for ribs and pulled pork. It's good and very simple to make

*1 white onion
1 pound bacon
32oz Ketchup
16oz Apple Cider Vinegar
1cup brown sugar (can adjust to taste)
1/2cup honey (can adjust to taste)
Hot sauce to taste*

Chop and puree the onion. In a large cast-iron kettle fry the bacon. Discard bacon (I have nine hungry dogs...) and keep the grease in the kettle. Add the onion puree and sautee the onion until it liquifies. Add in the remaining ingredients and stir well. Bring to a boil and then reduce heat to low. I usually let it simmer for 1-2 hours stirring occasionally. Let cool, then use right away or store and refrigerate.

Enjoy!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe FlareMan. I'll give this a whirl at some point.  Though, I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone would discard bacon...or feed it to the dogs?!?














Bill


----------



## flareman (Jan 25, 2013)

I should rephrase..."discard" was a poor choice of words. Of course I eat some of the bacon when it's served its purpose with the sauce. However, have 9 dogs I obviously have a soft spot in my heart, and I like them to share in the BBQ experience as well....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 25, 2013)

FlareMan said:


> I should rephrase..."discard" was a poor choice of words. Of course I eat some of the bacon when it's served its purpose with the sauce. However, have 9 dogs I obviously have a soft spot in my heart, and I like them to share in the BBQ experience as well....


Much better!  LOL

Can't have any SMF members wasting bacon now can we?

Take care,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

Or put the bacon in a "Healthy" spinach salad with some smoked eggs to take to work!  would make a great impression at the Hospital!


----------

